# source for refractory cement



## JHS (Jul 26, 2013)

Harbison - Walker Refractories Co.
4585 MINT WAY
DALLAS, TX 75236
USA 

Primary Phone: 214-330-9243



Ask for 55 lb bag of mizzou castable plus.$0.87 per pound plus shipping

just build it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qijj_CsJj8o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxzdqcPzXj8
if this is considered spam then please remove it
i have no connection to this company and was just trying to provide a source.
john


----------

